# Trip Down Memory Lane



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill the Chessy and I were out today for roosters. 
Normally I take my Benelli SBE or a Fox 20 ga. double for them, but today I decided to step back in time and take my Model 12.

It was a hand me down and is old. Nickle stell barrel, 2-3/4" chameber, kinda loose.... No vent rib on this baby. Loaded the old pump gun up with some high based #5's and away we went.

Unfortunately no roosters flushed for Bill and I. We did manage to bag a couple of partridge though. Kinda reminded me of the bob-whites I use to bang away at with that old gun when I was growing up. Kinda nice.

Good end of season roosters to you.
Dan


----------

